# Mexico Health Insurance



## dembones (Dec 12, 2014)

Hello all,

We are retired US citizens who are in the process of buying in PV area & obtaining Permaente residency. Many questions are coming up about Health insurance as all we used to have in the past was Travel Insurance.
Can anyone point me to the best affordable way to have health insurance while down here for 4-6 months at a time.

I know all about IMSS, but looking for supplemental private insurance. Are there any Brokers here who can find you the best policy based on individual needs?

Thanks in advance,

Joseph


----------



## Stevenjb (Dec 10, 2017)

Just saw this YouTube video about private health care in Mexico. You may want to watch.


----------

